# Need help with black beard algae in my 55g



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

At least that is what I think it is. It's the black hairy stuff that stains the silk plants black and clings onto the Plastic fake logs, and anything else. Doesn't look bad but I hate it. I have bottom dwellers and tetras and an angel. Could it be from lights being left on too long? What the best and safest way to get rid of it. I run the lights about 10-12 hours. ATI 48 dual T5 marine type blue and blue plus ( a crisp white)

Thanks. :fish10:


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Algae needs light - your fish don't.
You could put your tank lights on a motion sensor to switch on when you are in the room with no adverse effect on the fish - that probably don't like the lights anyway.
Leave the lights off for a few days - 4-6 should do it and the BBA should die off.
cb


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

BBA holds up very well to no light. Blackout may not do so well for it like some other algae types. If it is on things you can remove, remove them and soak them in a 10:1 water/bleach. Or remove and hit with H2O2.

Once you do that reduce your light time. Is your setup T5HO? Sounds like you may have too much light for your tank.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

What is H2OO2?


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

Also the t5HO are blue and white don't think the blue should grow much. I'll try to really cut back lights time.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

H2O2 is peroxide. Doesn't matter what bulb so much, it is still light....for algae anyway.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah...blackout won't knock out BBA unfortunately. If it's not overly bad, spot treating with H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) is a good course of action.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

Most of the hairy stuff seems to be dissipated. And now mostly just black stained things....when you spot treatment do you mean out of the tank I assume?


----------

